

We’re changing our name. Help us choose a new one. - mikaelcho
http://ooomf.com/blog/news/changing-name-choose-one/

======
natch
The leading choice (I won't spoil it; its visible after voting) is obviously
the best fit here, because it can mean both a noun and a verb in senses that
fit the usage.

However, it's still going to have pronunciation and spelling issues. It sounds
like some other words (especially if you are a listener and aren't sure if you
maybe heard an "ah" sound just at the beginning before the word). And even
though everyone knows how to spell the word, they don't know that this is the
spelling you went with. But once they learn, it is easy to remember, so that's
good.

